# Best food to avoid smelly poo!



## hanna116uk (Dec 10, 2011)

After waking up this morning to the house yet again smelling vile I have decided that I really need to do something about my cats diets, is there any dry food that isnt full of rubbish or am I best going down the raw route? I have 7 cats so although cost isnt too much of an issue it is a consideration.
Thanks in advance


----------



## HeartofClass (Jan 2, 2012)

If you want less smelly poo, try a completely wet diet. If you want a non-smelling poo, go for raw


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Raw is 100% the way to go.
My cat is an indoor cat so everything he does it in the tray in the house. There is never ever a smell, not even right aftre he has just done a poop.

I am amazed how the results of his raw diet have done this. Its fab, he looks amazing and it is cheaper than other foods. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

raw all the way for non smelly poop.


----------



## hanna116uk (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks for you quick replies ! I think it will def have to be raw, is it best to gradually introduce it and also how good does the quality of the meat have to be? another thing I am concerned about is knowing I have giving them the right amount! sorry for all the questions :confused1:


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

I only feed my girl meat I would eat myself, there are quite a few threads on raw feeding I use either a pre-mix you add to meat to an easy raw recipe which is posted on here, I did request it to be made a sticky but isn't hasn't.

Or you can buy a commercial raw product from Natual Instincts, Raw2go, Honey's etc, again there are quite a few posts on here about those. 

As for smelly poos, my girl isn't very well at the moment so they aren't as odour less as usual.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Sorry to derail this thread OP but Cookieandme; Cookie is still unwell? I wondered how she was doing.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Raw feeding will cost more than dry food, but not as much as you might think. NI ready prepared, fully balanced food would cost around £4 per cat per week if that is all you feed.
I think quality and freshness of meat is paramount...I would never buy the cheap marked down meat in supermarkets, always the freshest with the longest date or from the butcher....and as Cookieandme says, it is the same quality I would buy for myself.
NI is a great standby to have in the freezer, but if all 7 take to raw then you would probably want to make at least some of the food up your self which can be easily done either by chunking the meat or buying a meat grinder.
I use the Kenwood MG510 but have seen 
Andrew James Premium Electric Meat Mincer Grinder and Sausage Maker Powerful 1800 Watt Copper Motor: Amazon.co.uk: Kitchen & Home
this one recommended as better.


----------

